# Germany has won the world cup!



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

The result of this world cup is already determined ...............by these numbers..........

1. Brazil won the World Cup in 1994; before that they also won in 1970. Adding 1970 + 1994= 3964 

2. Argentina won its last World Cup in 1986; before that they also won in 1978. Adding 1978 + 1986= 3964 

3. Germany won its last World Cup in 1990; before that they also won in 1974. Adding 1974 + 1990= 3964

4. Brazil also won the World Cup in 2002; before that they also won in 1962. Adding 1962+ 2002= 3964 

5. Therefore if you want to know what nation is going to win the World Cup in 2010, you only have to subtract 2010 from the magic number that we have determined: 3964. 
3964 minus 2010 = 1954... In 1954 the World Cup was won by Germany :lol: 

Probably not scientific.. . but interesting :roll:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

So what happened to England in 1998?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

kevina said:


> So what happened to England in 1998?


Stay 8) 
It's Jokes & Trivia :wink:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

TDG said:


> ...............5. Therefore if you want to know what nation is going to win the World Cup in 2010, you only have to subtract 2010 from the magic number that we have determined: 3964.
> 3964 minus 2010 = 1954... In 1954 the World Cup was won by Germany :lol:
> 
> Probably not scientific.. . but interesting :roll:


Oh well - it was a nice idea :roll: 
'Think Spain will turn Holland over quite easily 
Am working on the theory that if you make enough predictions, you will eventually get one right :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

TDG said:


> Am working on the theory that if you make enough predictions, you will eventually get one right :wink:


I think much of the British media is operating on the same principles :roll:

Gerald


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh well - it was a nice idea :roll: 
'Think Spain will turn Holland over quite easily 
Am working on the theory that if you make enough predictions, you will eventually get one right :wink:


:lol: :lol: Law of Averages......My prediction is Spain will beat Holland :idea: If not I think Holland will definitely beat Spain :wink:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Well one result is certain - the winners won't have won the cup before. So that will be a nice change anyway.

Mrs D


----------

